
Antirez Suggestion: “Redis Labs Sharing License” - rectang
https://twitter.com/antirez/status/1034435239651815424
======
rectang
Thank you, antirez -- your suggested naming change would address the primary
concerns of many of us. I hope that Redis Labs follows through with either
that name or a similar one in the spirit of your tweet.

The ASF provides guidance for how to create your own license starting from the
Apache License 2.0 as a point of departure:
[http://www.apache.org/foundation/license-faq.html#mod-
licens...](http://www.apache.org/foundation/license-faq.html#mod-license)
Ensuring that "Apache" does not appear in the name of the modified license is
one of the constraints.

The content of the Commons Clause is interesting as source-available license
which allows certain freedoms yet attempts to target specific commercial use
cases. Hopefully continued discussion of business models which support
developers working on FOSS will prove fruitful.

